# Shower gel and hand soap



## egirlxx7 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there a differrence in making hand soap and a shower gel type soap?  is there a recommended amount for the coconut oil that is used for either, or soft oils preferred for either type soap??

Really I just made the shower gel, but someone asked me a question about using it as hand soap, my thoughts was it was fine as both since you bath and wash your entire body anyways.


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2013)

I would think if it was mild enough for your body, then it ought to be OK for hand soap.  After all you are using your hands to apply it to your body.


----------



## Smee (Mar 17, 2013)

Agree with lsg.  If it's good enough for my arms, it's good enough for my hands!


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 17, 2013)

You can use the same for both, however, keep in mind that many people probably wash their hands more times in a day than they shower so what might not be drying once might be if used multiple times a day, so you can definitely formulate a milder soap for hand soap. I didn't use any coconut at all in my batch. I have some bubbles but it feels really nice and hardly drying at all.


----------



## egirlxx7 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, that was my thought too, I just wasn't sure if there was something I missed or some secret or magic number/ingredient that no one pm'd me on... 


added:

Yes, VanessaP, I see what you are saying here, I had not thought of that. Good to know.


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2013)

I am going to try adding a little glycerin and liquid silk to a small amount of my liquid hand soap to see if I can tell the difference.


----------

